# 2005 Prairie Chicken Hunt



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Prairie Chicken Applications Due Aug. 10

North Dakota will hold a prairie chicken hunting season in October, and regulations for the 2005 season will be similar to last year when the state held its first prairie chicken season in more than a half-century.

The prairie grouse hunting season - good for either sharp-tailed grouse or prairie chickens - will be held Oct. 8-16 in two hunting units, one in Grand Forks County (north unit) and the other in southeastern North Dakota (south unit). Fifty licenses will be awarded to resident hunters in each unit, the same as 2004.

Applications for the 2005 season must be in the mail and postmarked no later than Aug. 10. To apply for the prairie grouse season, hunters need to send a postcard containing their name, address, phone number and choice of hunting unit (north or south) to Prairie Chicken Application, North Dakota Game and Fish Department, 100 N. Bismarck Expressway, Bismarck, N.D. 58501.

Only one application per postcard and one application per hunter is permitted. Successful applicants will be notified through the mail.

Last year, North Dakota held its first prairie chicken season since 1945. The season limit was two prairie grouse, and altogether 51 prairie chickens - 39 from the north unit and 12 from the south unit - and 30 sharptails were taken during the nine-day season.

The department received 531 applications in 2004 - 250 for the north unit, 249 for the south unit, and 32 did not specify a unit.

Did anyone here get a license last year?
We didn't get any maybe this year.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Does no one here send in?

Anyone get one last year?

Deadline is on Wednesday.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I sent a postcard in last week. I suppose I'll find out in a couple weeks.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> When is that season?


Oct 8-16 is the season this year.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

My 13 year old son was a lucky drawer. Went out with him and pushed the fields. We saw 3, but out of range. Met up with another pair of hunters who were lucky enough to bag one. What a great looking bird!
You do not need to bag a bird to have fun.............. but is sure was exciting to get flushes...............


----------



## Cynthia Braseth (Aug 15, 2005)

These must be the best kept secret in North Dakota. No news in either the Fargo or Grand Forks papers...................


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I know a guy who got his tags in the mail on friday. Looks like I didn't draw a tag. SHUCKS! Maybe next year?


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Ill be in Western NE shooting these things in a couple weeks. Man are they fun. We take all our dogs, 5 Vizslas and a Britt. Usually abou 6-8 guys go. We have had alot of fun the past 10 years. usually manage to limit (3 per day), usaully see 100-200 birds.
They are fantastic over a campfire fried in butter with an icy cold Bud Light. nothing nurses sore muscles from MILES of walking like the ol campfire meal. Man you guys just started the annual fall burn in me.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The big Goose egg in my house hold, maybe next year. :eyeroll:


----------

